# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دانشگاه آزاد ؟

## Dayi javad

سلام و عرض ادب و خسته نباشید خدمت اعضای محترمو بزرگوار فروم کنکور

من بنابر مشکلاتی که داشتم دییگه نتونستم برای کنکور 95 بخونم و ادامه بدم

تصمیم دارم برم دانشگاه ازاد ( البته بدون کنکور)

ولی نمیدونم چ رشته ای برم ؟

سردرگم شدم 

چون جوری که میخواستم نشد دیگ هیچی برام مهم نیس فقط میخوام فعلا برم یک مدرک بگیرم

----------

